# Why is my mj giving me a headache?



## computer07 (Aug 30, 2008)

Every few times i smoke... i end up with a pounding headache!:shocked: What in the world is this from, Stems, seed shells, etc...?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2008)

computer07 said:
			
		

> Every few times i smoke... i end up with a pounding headache!:shocked: What in the world is this from, Stems, seed shells, etc...?


 
Are you smoking stems and seed shells?


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you grow it or do you buy it? Sometimes they put chemicals on it.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 30, 2008)

yea man more info... if u bought it, the weed must have been spiked with chemicals or they laced it with something, or maybe just some crappy weed.  If you grew it, you might have harvested too early or something.  I get headaches with smoking hookah but i feel just right with weed


----------



## computer07 (Aug 30, 2008)

i buy it , man ha .... silly gorrilas, thats probably it, thanks man.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

You never know what they might do to it especially if they have other stuff in their inventory.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 30, 2008)

well i just bought some good stuff...  and, i dont know the name of it , it smells like pineapples...i dont believe this stuff will be giving me a headache , im guessing letting my bud dry out too much maybe gave me a headache... i donno, but this topic is making me sound like a smoke Pun.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 31, 2008)

then vaporise and drink more water- takesome asprin...and toke up! save the seeds for the soil and the stems for the trim or compost pile bro!


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 31, 2008)

I do not think so. I have had many headaches and still do. I try not to think of how it occurred because at the time of the headache, it hurts to think that hard. I just blame all the people around me LOL.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 31, 2008)

so today i smoked the good stuff...oh my! did my head hurt so so bad for hours.... i think im withdrawing.  i smoke everyday like 5 times a day with reg... but when it comes to some dro man, it takes like  one small hit and im good. but geez , the headache it came with was def major stuff. I think i will take a day off. Peace brothers.


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you take any kind of prescribed drugs? The only time I got a headache was if I had one prior or if I took prescription drugs.

If it's from somebody you do not know or trust then you never know what is in it. That really goes from just about anything in general that is purchased.


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 1, 2008)

the times i get headaches are when your on a burn run in the middle of nowhere going about 20 mph at the most, and you look down at the game green blunt and its not even half way gone, but you still continue to smoke it. By the end of the blunt your baked out of your mind for about 30 min, followed by fatigue, then followed by headache. This is my philosophy at least, and it happened to me today. Maybe over smoking is the problem? Is cannabis similar to alcohol in the way that there is a time to stop, not because it could be dangerous, but because you don't want a headache. 

I'm rambling on now but I don't know, good luck I do think it is the over smoking problem. At least with me


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 1, 2008)

drink lot of water for day or two, possible you can drink wine for  2 nights, dont smoke, but maybe one hit or two, but thats good enough,  high pressure and stress can cause bad headache, also when you have sinus, colds, you couldnt get high, you end up get headaches, thats other way to tell you are sick,  ya need cleanse your body, then have fun with weed.. also avoid smoking stems and seeds, that helps me to avoid any more of headaches, I usually get headache is when I realized Im not high and knew I have sinus/cold,  I usually eat hot chicken soup/cracker to help my sickness.


----------



## mojosat (Sep 1, 2008)

You guys are hard...this guy complains of what could be a serioud medical malady and you tell him to drink water? lol..... Seriously though, it is very possible to both have and or develop an allergy to mj, so see a doctor, and from now on I would seek medical advice from a qualified professional.


----------



## computer07 (Sep 1, 2008)

allergy from MJ...man , thats depressing.  I guess im a pretty health guy, I run ,bike, shoot stuff... ive never had this problem, im gonna try the no smoking drown my self in water technique , I dont know about telling my doctor about my mj alergies:huh:, i donno


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 1, 2008)

ya if its something that happens all the time i would see a doctor, and not tellin your doctor isn't gonna get you much help. he can't report you. the more he knows the better your chances of gettin it taken care of. 

also real strong indicas do me that way, but just if i smoke to much. feels like someone hit me in the crown of my head and it pounds for hours. and dirt weed thats so dry its almost dust does the same. now this is just me. everyone is different. good luck


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 1, 2008)

yes, it could be a problem that MAY need a doctors help but I personally think it's just your body telling you that you didn't need to finish that bowl/blunt/bong/anyothertypeoffunsmokingdevicethatyouwanttokeephitting.
Are you really going to get THAT much higher. When you feel like your are high enough, even if you are a seasoned smoker, and it results in 1 bowl, put it down. EVERY SINGLE TIME I over smoke I get the headache, theres never seeds or stems in the weed either lol. I'm not sure you can try that and if it doesn't work you may have a problem but seriously, it's a headache, if everyone went to the doctor for every time they had a headache we wouldn't be very far. 

If they headache continues on to other ailments then I suggest professional advice. But who better to ask about smoking weed than your budy who's a real big pot head? Hmmm.... I guess you could ask a doctor. HOPE HE'S A RASTA!

good luck




			
				Bigwake20s said:
			
		

> *Anyone know why i always get a headache?*
> 
> Everytime i smoke a lot or a blunt or like 3 big bong rips i get really tired and DUMB AS HELL lol what happend to the days when i could get stoned an continue my normal day thanx



See it's not just me or you.


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I'm gonna go with some tests. I got a pretty bad headache again yesterday but I did smoke entirely too much weed. 3 blunts Game Green blunts in a row. 1 whole blunt sometimes even gives me a headache. BUT! I was talking to my one buddy who smokes so much weed and doesn't get a headache he says it's because he only smokes out of pieces, and that he too gets headaches from Game Greens. So, after that trial yesterday I think I'm going to try and smoke a NON-Flavored leaf blunt and see what happens.


----------



## computer07 (Sep 3, 2008)

OK im back to smoking... i smoked a joint and i didnt get a headache...cool man, i thinks its from the bong


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's good

Ya man my friend got a pretty nice bong, it's pretty easy to smoke a lot out of a big before you even know it. I smoked a Dutchy today and didn't get a headache although I have been drinking a good bit of water so maybe that helped.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 16, 2008)

computer07 said:
			
		

> OK im back to smoking... i smoked a joint and i didnt get a headache...cool man, i thinks its from the bong



I was goign to suggest this. I had a pipe that made me sick at point point. I cleaned it with the stuff from the store, but no go. Still made me sick. I ended up throwing it away.

(note, this is not scientific)
If the pipe makes you sick, try a joint.
If the joint makes you sick, try different stuff.
If your fine then, try the pipe and suspect the weed.
If your not then maybe something else is wrong.

You have to rule out the possibilities before you point the finger at the pot.


----------

